# Topics > 5G >  5G Innovation Centre (5GIC), University of Surrey, Guildford, Surrey, United Kingdom

## Airicist

surrey.ac.uk/5gic

twitter.com/Surrey5GIC

----------


## Airicist

The Race to 5G - University of Surrey

Published on Sep 15, 2015




> What is 5G? Is it just about the speed? The University of Surrey produced a film to highlight the work currently being undertaken at the new 5G Innovation Centre into 5G technology.

----------

